# Shepton Show September



## LadyJ

Hi All

37 on the rally list now but quite a few unconfirmed so if you could all get booking with Stone Leisure it would be much appreciated by them and me  and we still have room for plenty more of you there.

All details HERE

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any of you unconfirmed folks now booked for Shepton with Stone Leisure :?: :?: :?: 


Still room for a few more to join us but I would appreciate it if you could add your names to the rally listy a.s.a.p and book with Stone Leisure makes life much easier for us poor rally staff if you do.  



Jacquie


----------



## Penquin

We *hope* to be able to attend again BUT NHS Direct are adopting new shift patterns (they have been under discussion for 6 months and various ones produced). The final patterns are due to be released Monday 19th so MrsW and I will have to see then whether she has the weekend off.

Sorry to delay, it is entirely the fault of the bosses (and presumably the Govt as they try to reduce costs while "protecting front line services")

We will let you know as soon as the new pattern has been issued.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## LadyJ

Penquin said:


> We *hope* to be able to attend again BUT NHS Direct are adopting new shift patterns (they have been under discussion for 6 months and various ones produced). The final patterns are due to be released Monday 19th so MrsW and I will have to see then whether she has the weekend off.
> 
> Sorry to delay, it is entirely the fault of the bosses (and presumably the Govt as they try to reduce costs while "protecting front line services")
> 
> We will let you know as soon as the new pattern has been issued.
> 
> Dave and Lesley


Ok Dave hope you can make it 

See we have jumped up to 42 now any more coming if so please add yourselves to the rally listy a.s.a.p Ta

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to Shepton then :?: :?: :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## Chudders

LadyJ said:


> Any more coming to Shepton then :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Will be going hopefully but need electric so will have to book with Stone Leisure direct and then the electric company LX Tric I think
Sorry about that, would have preferred to go with MHF
Dave


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I think we are going to have to be day visitors, Saturday I would expect for this show.  

I have been selected from a cast of thousands for jury service from 6 Sep. 8O I expect to have the weekend off but not sure what time I will finish or be needed again on the Monday morning. :roll: 

Keep smiling :roll: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Chudders said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more coming to Shepton then :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Will be going hopefully but need electric so will have to book with Stone Leisure direct and then the electric company LX Tric I think
> Sorry about that, would have preferred to go with MHF
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi Dave

If you ring the electric company and ask if you can have the electric on the MHF pitch this might be possible its worth a try as we do have some electric already booked which was originally booked for the January show and some of our lot requested to have it in September as January was canceled.

Jacquie


----------



## Chudders

Jacquie
Thanks for that but LX Tric say they have an area alocated to them for all their electric hookups. Sorry about that will have to book and go to their area which I am told I will be directed to upon entry. I will walk over to the MHF area and catch up hopefully.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Oh well I hope they remember to put our elec on :roll: yes do pop over and say hello to us all Dave


43 on the list now any more coming if so please add your names to the rally listy and book with Stone Leisure a.s.a.p we do have room for 60 on our hardstanding pitch there.





Jacquie


----------



## waspes

Hi Jacque can you confirm me on the rally list I have paid stone liesure today thanks 

Peter.


----------



## LadyJ

waspes said:


> Hi Jacque can you confirm me on the rally list I have paid stone liesure today thanks
> 
> Peter.


Okey dokey will do thanks Peter

Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Shepton*

Hi Jacquie, just to let you know we are not now able to attend the show this year, sorry  

curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Jacquie, just to let you know we are not now able to attend the show this year, sorry
> 
> curlyboy


Ok George I will remove you from the rally list thanks for letting me know

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Win one lose one :roll: any more booked and any more coming to Shepton:?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 10 unconfirmed on the rally listy come on folks get booking with Stone Leisure and confirming yourselves please.



Jacquie


----------



## josieb

Hi Jacquie
Sorry to take so long with my response but I must of missed the thread. I put my name down on the cancelled Jan. date then went to the April one and forgot to remove my name for the September one. Sorry.


----------



## LadyJ

josieb said:


> Hi Jacquie
> Sorry to take so long with my response but I must of missed the thread. I put my name down on the cancelled Jan. date then went to the April one and forgot to remove my name for the September one. Sorry.


Ok Josie I will take you off the list thanks for letting me know.

Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

Hi Jacquie - we booked for Jan wth some friends with the MCC -couldn't go April, so our tickets have been kept for Sept.We do have the tickets but our friends are not going now, so I have put our names down with MHF and will ring Stone leisure tomorrow - is that ok with you ?


----------



## LadyJ

georgiemac said:


> Hi Jacquie - we booked for Jan wth some friends with the MCC -couldn't go April, so our tickets have been kept for Sept.We do have the tickets but our friends are not going now, so I have put our names down with MHF and will ring Stone leisure tomorrow - is that ok with you ?


Ok Marie as long as Stone don't mind its alright with us.

Jacquie


----------



## dangerous

*Shepton*

All booked and paid for Jacquie.....see you there 8)

dangerous


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton*



dangerous said:


> All booked and paid for Jacquie.....see you there 8)
> 
> dangerous


Ok thanks Richard 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more now booked and any more coming to Shepton?????






Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

Jacqui - checked with Stone leisure - its ok with them if I come with MHF so can I now confirm the place with you?


----------



## LadyJ

georgiemac said:


> Jacqui - checked with Stone leisure - its ok with them if I come with MHF so can I now confirm the place with you?


Ok Marie all confirmed 

Jacquie


----------



## Hintonwood

Hi Jacquie,

I (Ken & Kath Lyons) have booked and Paid today but can't remember how I change my status to confirmed  

Please can you remind me?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hintonwood

You confirm from the e-mail you receive when you first add your name to the list.

Don't worry about it this time I have confirmed you, so you don't need to do anything.

See you at the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I say we only have 7 unconfirmed  now would that 7 like to let us know they have booked please  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

The 6 still showing unconfirmed are

janic
cloudrider
mickric
gnscloz
havingfun

Have you guys booked yet????????



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Nedley

Thanks for confirming, I'm sure LadyJ will take you off her naughty list now :lol: 

Anyone else booked?


----------



## LadyJ

Only 11 places left now on the rally listy  

Still some unconfirmed on there as well!!!



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 6 places left now for Shepton  


Can the unconfirmed please confirm you are coming or let us know if you not.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 4 places left now for Shepton and booking closes on 2nd September so you only have 3 weeks left in which to book with Stone Leisure.

Those still unconfirmed are


cloudrider
mickric
voyergerstan






Jacquie


----------



## twoofakind

Just paid and confirmed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


We still have a couple of places left for Shepton and there are still 3 unconfirmed on the rally list so if you would be so kind as to confirm your selves or shout up when you have booked it would be appreciated.

cloudrider
mickric
voyagerstan


Jacquie


----------



## veron

I've just paid and confirmed. We met in Poole in July. 


Regards
Veronica


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Veronica look forward to seeing you and the dogs there  




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

For those late minuet bookers I have upped the numbers to 65 so if your coming be quick and add your names and book with Stone Leisure.


Could the following please let me know if they have booked or not

mickric
voyagerstan
silkcut1105



Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## ezzy66

*shepton booked*

hi ladyj

we have booked our tickets with stone leisure and added ourselves to the MHF member rallies list

so can you now add us to your shepton meet list please? hope i've done all this correctly if not apologies as a newbie to rallies - will be r first time eek!excited and nervous at the same time - note excited first lol!

do you need any money from us? if so how?

many thanks
ezzy


----------



## clianthus

Hi ezzy66

Thanks for booking with MHF for the Shepton Show, we'll be very gentle with you on your first rally :wink: 

I have confirmed you on the MHF list so there is nothing else for you to do except turn up :lol: 

There is also nothing to pay except the £1 Rally Fee which you pay to either LadyJ or myself as rally marshals when you arrive at the show.

Look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## ezzy66

*ok who's going to Shepton and why?*

hi anyone who is going to shepton next month - perhaps we will see you there!

i am just curious as to the reasons people are going to the show

is it mainly to catch up and relax
or to see the NEW MHs/and BUY!
or other?

if its toys - what toys are you looking for?

love to hear from any and all of you!

look forward to reading posts

ezzy


----------



## grouch

Love Shepton. Always go. The show is rubbish but it's lovely to bump into people you have met in various locations over the years. A total social occasion.


----------



## loddy

I want to spend loads of money 

Loddy 8)


----------



## grouch

Well - it would appear no one is going to Shepton!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nipperdin

*Shepton Mallet*

I asked Rosie if she would like to go to a show for her birthday.
Well- its a show, isn't it?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Message from Stone Leisure if you are coming to Shepton can you please get a move on booking, also we will have the whole of the hard standing pitch this time so hopefully we will not have to cram you all up so much  

If you could all download the MHF Badge copy below and put your user names on it,it helps us if we need to find you.

If anyone want to purchase a MHF Flag we will have some at the show
£8.50 each.

There are still 3 unconfirmed on the rally list have you folks now booked?

cloudrider (I know why)
voyagerstan
webbiesadventures

silkcutt1105 I have asked Stone to amend your booking to MHF

Jacquie


----------



## Taffatheart

We booked for this one back in January on our own, so won't be part of this rally, but we will look out for you!


----------



## ezzy66

hi grouch

yep that was my feeling from the last time we were there but i just wondered what other people thought! jan was cancelled due to snow and the later one in april wasnt half what i thought it would be but catching up, socialising and wine sampling were excellent!

hey loddy are u spending what you're saving on the fuel (i noticed ur base in somerset!) lol! do you have a hammer for the piggy bank yet?

it would seem that not many are going lol! perhaps i should've posted this elsewhere :? 

either way us 3 will be there lol!

nipperden - you are obviously a thoughtful gent :lol: - at least you didnt forget  


does rubbish mean not much there as that was my feeling last time but then some of the old aerial pics make it look huge!

many thanks for some of your answers!


----------



## clianthus

ezzy66 said:


> hi grouch
> 
> it would seem that not many are going lol! perhaps i should've posted this elsewhere :?


Hi ezzy66

If you have a look at our rally programme:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=252

you'll see we have 66 members attending so far, so you should meet a fair few of them :wink: especially the ones parked either side of you :lol:

The September show is usually bigger than the January one so hopefully it'll be same as usual.

I have merged this thread with the other Shepton Show thread as we like to try to keep all the posts for each show together, and you may get more response if it's on there as well.


----------



## veron

Hi LadyJ

I can't download the badge (Microsoft Vista, but probably me). Is there a separate copy on the website somewhere in PDF or JPEG format that I can download and print instead? (My colour has almost run out, so it might be a bit black and white).

Many thanks for all the organising - looking forward to coming. 

My reasons for attending the show are to see if there are any late season bargains, it's not too far to travel, it's not too expensive to stay, and it will be my FIRST motorhomefacts outing! I'm also going on to Warren Farm at Bream Sands afterwards. So no doubt the weather will also be superb! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Veronica

That is JPG click on it then copy and paste it into your pictures its should work ok



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If anybody is looking for some tickets for Shepton one of our members has some she would like to sell on at a reduced price as they cannot make it. Please pm Sundial if you are interested.

If anybody does have the tickets can you please let me know who you are.

Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## mickyloo

Bumped into Curlyboy at a site in France who convinced us we should try out rallying and in particular a MHF event so Shepton Showground here we come. Disappointed to see Curlyboy has ducked out though.

Lots of other people have mentioned they are newbies so we are not unusual. We will be looking for accessories like fold-up bikes and possibly solar power so that takes care of Friday. What do we do the rest of the time? Is there entertainment, live bands? Stone Leisure's website is not much help.

Also this will be only our second weekend event without electric hookup so we are beginning to worry about lasting the course with only two 120 amp/hour batteries and some gas. Last time was` Twinwoods in our previous van which only had one battery and we just about eked it out with the help of some tealights. Perhaps we need to revert to the simple life we had in a caravan in the seventies with only one 12v lamp, gas mantles, no TV and no concept of satellite TV or microwave ovens etc. 

Anyway we are looking forward to meeting everyone and hope the weather will sort itself out by then, but don't hold your breath as there is a good reason why Somerset is so green. 

regards Mike & Jan


----------



## ezzy66

*power*

you and me both mickyloo!

2 x 110 aH batteries , a genny, gas, tv, dvd, laptop, mobile phone, microwave, auto satellite, hairdryer 7 tumble dryer!!! lol - however did we all manage in the 70s - perhaps better who knows, one things for sure i prefer metal to canvas these days! the only way it rains in now is if i forget to close the skylight :roll: as for the power lasting i have managed 3 days off EHU at the last Shepton show and that was using everything normally and a bit of the genny to help with drying hair & towels! still a solar panel and inverter are on my wish list as good back up plans!

i have a folding 'electric' bike and i swear by it but i don't know if it really counts when its got a battery lol! 

see you there 
safe trip from one newbie to another


----------



## LadyJ

mickyloo said:


> Bumped into Curlyboy at a site in France who convinced us we should try out rallying and in particular a MHF event so Shepton Showground here we come. Disappointed to see Curlyboy has ducked out though.
> 
> Lots of other people have mentioned they are newbies so we are not unusual. We will be looking for accessories like fold-up bikes and possibly solar power so that takes care of Friday. What do we do the rest of the time? Is there entertainment, live bands? Stone Leisure's website is not much help.
> 
> Also this will be only our second weekend event without electric hookup so we are beginning to worry about lasting the course with only two 120 amp/hour batteries and some gas. Last time was` Twinwoods in our previous van which only had one battery and we just about eked it out with the help of some tealights. Perhaps we need to revert to the simple life we had in a caravan in the seventies with only one 12v lamp, gas mantles, no TV and no concept of satellite TV or microwave ovens etc.
> 
> Anyway we are looking forward to meeting everyone and hope the weather will sort itself out by then, but don't hold your breath as there is a good reason why Somerset is so green.
> 
> regards Mike & Jan


Hi Mike & Jean

If you are booking to camp with us at Shepton can you please add your name to the rally list HERE

As to entertainment yes there will be some Friday in the downstairs Wessex Suite also Saturday same place, they are limited to 300 so its first come first served. They also have a firework display at 9.30 on Saturday.

There is a free courtesy bus into Wells on Friday & Saturday, Also a free coach trip to take visitors around the surrounding countryside Friday & Saturday.

They have competitions for BEST CAKE, BEST CRAFT ITEM, BEST KNITTED ITEM, BEST GROOMED PET.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

For those of you that have not attended Shepton before here is a map of where our camping area is, we have the whole of the hard standing area not ideal if its baking but jolly good if its wet.


Jacquie


----------



## ezzy66

*shepton*

thanyou for that ladyj

i know it is for everyones info but it is nice to know what is on! have just told my little one that there are fireworks - thats it sold to another generation!  We are busy this weekend making models for the competition. Just trying to teach the mutt a new trick that might be the hardest thing i do all week!  perhaps the dog competition isnt such a good idea :wink:

the bus sounds a fab idea - wells has some lovely shops - yipee more retail therapy!better take my flexible friend :lol: and coach trips - fingers crossed for nice weather - kids will be back at school so its bound to improve :roll:

will we have bus/coach times once we arrive and is there a cost to us?

many thanks again


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ezzy66

Both Courtesy Bus and Coach trips are free and yes you will be given the times in you hand out when you arrive at the showground.

Coach Trips

Friday 2pm from main gate 
Saturday 11am and 2pm

Courtesy Bus

They run a shuttle service from 10am last bus back is 5pm



I wouldn't bother trying to teach the mutt a new trick as it's Best Groomed Pet competition :lol: (mine never win they always look the scruffiest there :roll: )


Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Morning all, 

Ok we were not going to come along to Shepton due to me being on Jury service! Having spoken to many people who have already done Jury service I am now convinced the Judges do not like to work weekends, even late on a Friday and start early on a Monday so I am taking the chance and booking for the Friday - Sunday! 

See you all there 

Keith and Ros


----------



## mickyloo

> If you are booking to camp with us at Shepton can you please add your name to the rally list HERE
> 
> As to entertainment yes there will be some Friday in the downstairs Wessex Suite also Saturday same place, they are limited to 300 so its first come first served. They also have a firework display at 9.30 on Saturday.
> 
> There is a free courtesy bus into Wells on Friday & Saturday, Also a free coach trip to take visitors around the surrounding countryside Friday & Saturday.


Lady J
All booked and confirmed back in July. 
Thanks for the info, the shuttle bus is really useful and will get used as I used to live in Wells back in the 70's. Look forward to seeing everyone.

regards
Mike & Jan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Only one place left now and booking closes on 2nd September.

If the following folks would be so kind as to let us know if they have booked it would be appreciated

cloudrider (I know why)
voyagerstan
webbiesadventures
rosalan


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

It seems we have 3 of you on our list showing confirmed that haven't booked yet with Stone Leisure :roll: and that's not including the 4 unconfirmed folks either, so come on own up who on our list has not yet booked?


I shall find out you know I have friends in high places :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Umm silence :roll:

Well you only have till 2nd September to pre book so do be good chappies & chapesses and*GET BOOKING*

Jacquie


----------



## HarleyBiker

Hi,

Last minute decision to go to Shepton! Booked with Stone this evening. Our second rally with MHF.

Toni and John.


----------



## LadyJ

HarleyBiker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last minute decision to go to Shepton! Booked with Stone this evening. Our second rally with MHF.
> 
> Toni and John.


Hi Toni & John

Can you please add yourselves to the rally list

Look forward to seeing you both there.

Jacquie


----------



## Myfanwy

*Shepton Show*

:roll: Hi there

I have just booked with Stone Leisure this evening. Hope we are not too late to join you all.

We normally go as day visitors as we live so close but decided to make it a mini break this year!

Hope to see you there.

Myfanwy


----------



## HarleyBiker

Hi LadyJ,

Tried to add our names to the list using you link, but I am presented with the message "Sorry Only Members of the Rally Admin Staff can ADD a new rally to the organiser."

John.


----------



## LadyJ

HarleyBiker said:


> Hi LadyJ,
> 
> Tried to add our names to the list using you link, but I am presented with the message "Sorry Only Members of the Rally Admin Staff can ADD a new rally to the organiser."
> 
> John.


Sorry John I gave you the wrong link try here and click on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally"

Shepton Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton Show*



Myfanwy said:


> :roll: Hi there
> 
> I have just booked with Stone Leisure this evening. Hope we are not too late to join you all.
> 
> We normally go as day visitors as we live so close but decided to make it a mini break this year!
> 
> Hope to see you there.
> 
> Myfanwy


Hi Myfanwy

Thanks for booking I will confirm you on the rally look forward to seeing you there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few unconfirmed on Shepton list :roll: have you folks now booked :?:

cloudrider
voragerstan
webbiesadventures
rosalan
oldbutt

* booking closes on Thursday 2nd September*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

HarleyBiker I have added you to the rally list now

Could the following folks please let me know if they have booked or if they are not coming.

cloudrider
Voyagerstan
webbiesadventures
rosalan
oldbutt.



You only have 2 days now in which to book folks.



Jacquie


----------



## cabra

*Shepton Motorhome Show*

Hi Ladyj,
Booked today for show .See you Friday. Please could you add me to the list. Thanks
Bill


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton Motorhome Show*



cabra said:


> Hi Ladyj,
> Booked today for show .See you Friday. Please could you add me to the list. Thanks
> Bill


Hi Bill

Rally list HERE please add your details to it by clicking on the bit that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally"
Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please let me know if they have booked or if they are not coming. Thanks

cloudrider
Voyagerstan
webbiesadventures
rosalan
oldbutt. 



Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Jaquie can we still book then and stay with MHF


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> Jaquie can we still book then and stay with MHF


Err yes Mavis I believe they are still taking bookings at Stone you had better be quick though as booking closes tomorrow 

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

All done thanks I missed the fact that it didnt close until tomorrow.
Doh :roll:


----------



## locovan

Right we will be arriving on the Friday Jaquie :wink:


----------



## tyreman1

Hi,can we just turn up friday evening and pay on the gate,probably wont get ther till 9ish


----------



## LadyJ

tyreman1 said:


> Hi,can we just turn up friday evening and pay on the gate,probably wont get ther till 9ish


Hi tyreman1

Yes you can pay on the gate, but if you have not booked to camp with us we may not have room for you on our camping area as we have to accommodate all the pre booked ones first.

Also if arriving at 9pm you may be sent to a holding area till the morning.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR PRE BOOKING SHEPTON* and we only have 2 places left.

Jacquie


----------



## twoofakind

Hi Jacquie we have a problem with our tickets and not sure what else to do.

I prebooked on the 6th August with Stones under Motorhomefacts and had a confirmation e-mail.

I rang Stones last week before leaving our daughters for the Global Rallly and a lady said they had been sent ages ago. 

Eventually she said she would send two more tickets and they would go out on Fri 27th.

Well we still haven't had any tickets. I e-mailed Stones but have not had a reply. This has never happened before and I'm not sure what to do now. Shepton is so close.


----------



## LadyJ

twoofakind said:


> Hi Jacquie we have a problem with our tickets and not sure what else to do.
> 
> I prebooked on the 6th August with Stones under Motorhomefacts and had a confirmation e-mail.
> 
> I rang Stones last week before leaving our daughters for the Global Rallly and a lady said they had been sent ages ago.
> 
> Eventually she said she would send two more tickets and they would go out on Fri 27th.
> 
> Well we still haven't had any tickets. I e-mailed Stones but have not had a reply. This has never happened before and I'm not sure what to do now. Shepton is so close.


HI Kal & Tony

Do not panic I will e.mail Stone and find out whats happening for you can you pm me your address.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Stone tell me they have not had bookings from

voyagerstan
webbiesadventures
oldbutt

So if you guys want to camp with us I would get booking *TODAY*

Jacquie


----------



## riverboat2001

Hi made a last minute booking today and got confirmation email
but how do I book hook up?
says on the information page for the show we do it through motorhome facts(your club)
but thought I read somewhere had to book with an electric company
Could you sort a hook up for us please   
Sharon


----------



## LadyJ

riverboat2001 said:


> Hi made a last minute booking today and got confirmation email
> but how do I book hook up?
> says on the information page for the show we do it through motorhome facts(your club)
> but thought I read somewhere had to book with an electric company
> Could you sort a hook up for us please
> Sharon


Sorry Sharon we do not book electric for the September show only for January show., so no electric available.

Jacquie


----------



## Cornal

Only decided to travel today!
Is there a place left?


----------



## LadyJ

Cornal said:


> Only decided to travel today!
> Is there a place left?


Hi Cornal

1 place left on the rally list please add yourself to the list when you have booked with Stone Leisure, at the moment on line booking seems to be still available.

Shepton Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## Cornal

Seems I'm too late couldn't book on the site!


----------



## LadyJ

Cornal said:


> Seems I'm too late couldn't book on the site!


Hi Cornal

Well it seems to be still open on Stones website are you clicking on the right bit?

Shepton

Try that link

Jacquie


----------



## Cornal

Yea!
When I fill in the form it tells me the form is expired!


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry then nothing I can do for you you can pay on the gate and camp in general area though.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* Pre booking for Shepton is now closed*

If any of you have any raffle prizes you would like to bring along to Shepton please feel free to do so and we will have a little gathering on Sunday morning weather permitting. 

If you would like to download the MHF Badge and place it in your window with your user name on it please do so


----------



## riverboat2001

Hi,
We`ve booked through stone leisure for motorhome facts to arrive on Thursday and didn`t realise we couldn`t get hook up.
We have a slight problem with our cab battery draining over a few days and the van not starting when we are ready to leave.
We have been getting around this when on hook up by switching the charger to cab batt. from the habation battery the night before we are due to leave the site to charge the cab battery ready to leave.
So we are going to arrive on the Friday and possibly leave on the Sunday and hope the battery is still up to starting the engine.
This is the only reason we were hoping to get an EHU.
we tried ringing the EHU supply company but only got an answerphone left a message but they haven`t got back.
If you can suggest any solution to our problem to allow us to stay the full rally please advise us before Tuesday as thats when we are starting our holiday in the van
thanks
Paul and Sharon


----------



## gaspode

Hi Paul/Sharon

I really wouldn't worry about it. Just turn up on Thursday as planned, if you run out of battery power there are lots of MHF members around to sort you out. I'm sure that someone will have a gennie at hand if required.


----------



## georgiemac

Don't worry - we will have our Genny with us - you can borrow it to top up your battery - bit noisy but ok to use for a couple of hours to top up, see you there.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well Stones list and our list do not match :roll:  

We have several on our list that are not on Stones list they being

chasper
golfwidow
oldbutt
voyagerstan
webbiesadventures
wilbur

Stone have on there list but I have no idea who you are if you could let me have your user names please

J. Lewis (is this HarleyBiker?)
G.Jarrett


Jacquie


----------



## Chudders

As I mentioned on another thread for personal reasons I need electric hookup and have therefore booked with Stone direct and LX Trix
Therefore I am not in the MHF area, am I still aloud to come and introduce and chat etc with the MHF members.

Regards, Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Chudders said:


> As I mentioned on another thread for personal reasons I need electric hookup and have therefore booked with Stone direct and LX Trix
> Therefore I am not in the MHF area, am I still aloud to come and introduce and chat etc with the MHF members.
> 
> Regards, Dave


Of course you can Dave  and I also think you could ring electric folks and ask them to put your electric on our pitch as we do have a few carried over from the January show that was canceled with electric.

Before anybody else starts wanting electric NO we do not usually have it in September but as folks had paid for it in January they are taking it now.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well Stones list and our list do not match

We have several on our list that are not on Stones list they being

chasper
golfwidow
oldbutt
voyagerstan
webbiesadventures
wilbur

Stone have on there list but I have no idea who you are if you could let me have your user names please

J. Lewis (is this HarleyBiker?)
G.Jarrett


Jacquie


----------



## Bubblehead

riverboat2001 said:


> Hi,
> We`ve booked through stone leisure for motorhome facts to arrive on Thursday and didn`t realise we couldn`t get hook up.
> We have a slight problem with our cab battery draining over a few days and the van not starting when we are ready to leave.
> We have been getting around this when on hook up by switching the charger to cab batt. from the habation battery the night before we are due to leave the site to charge the cab battery ready to leave.
> So we are going to arrive on the Friday and possibly leave on the Sunday and hope the battery is still up to starting the engine.
> This is the only reason we were hoping to get an EHU.
> we tried ringing the EHU supply company but only got an answerphone left a message but they haven`t got back.
> If you can suggest any solution to our problem to allow us to stay the full rally please advise us before Tuesday as thats when we are starting our holiday in the van
> thanks
> Paul and Sharon


Could you not just disconnect the engine battery?

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well Stones list and our list do not match

We have several on our list that are not on Stones list they being


golfwidow
oldbutt
voyagerstan
webbiesadventures
wilbur

Have you folks booked or not?

Stone have on there list but I have no idea who you are if you could let me have your user names please

J. Lewis (is this HarleyBiker?)
G.Jarrett ( is this bleucool?)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Clianthus & I are now on site at Shepton  weather has been brilliant today lets hope it stays that way for the weekend.

If you are new to Shepton our pitch is straight down from the main gate turn right at the bottom and we are on the left hand side, please report to us before parking up.

Gates are open at 8am in the morning and will be manned 24hrs but if you are later than 8pm arriving then you will be placed in a holding bay till the following morning.

If you are placed in a holding bay could you please let us know.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 Jen's is 0770 927 3974

Have a safe trip here

Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Hi jacquie

It seems that Kevin may not be working on Friday. If this is the case we will be with you in the early afternoon.

Sonja


----------



## locovan

Sonja That means we will be near you then as we arrive friday afternoon so look forward to seeing you again.
We have just been eating your Love Hearts this weekend and thought of you with each one we sucked :lol:


----------



## mickyloo

Nice sunny afternoon. Checked out a few of the stalls and there is lots to see when everything opens on Friday. Let's hope the weather lasts.


----------



## shedbrewer

could anyone keep us all posted on the state of the weather at Shepton Mallett. Anticipating arriving at the show on Friday, around 7pm. Would be nice to know if the weather is being good to us all. Thankyou in advance, Jack & Patty Cornwall


----------



## bobandjane

locovan said:


> Sonja That means we will be near you then as we arrive friday afternoon so look forward to seeing you again.
> We have just been eating your Love Hearts this weekend and thought of you with each one we sucked :lol:


Blimey........  Mavis, how come you get Love Hearts, and all I get is cake...... :wink:  Have a great time at the show ,we will have to catch up sometime, we looked out for you and Ray at Peterborough, must try harder. Say Hi to Sonja and Kevin.

 Bob and Jane.


----------



## RedSonja

Bob and Jane

When you reach your golden wedding I will buy you love hearts as well.

Anyway whats wrong with my cake :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sonja

xx


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Jacquie 

Ros and I hope to be with you late afternoon, the van is ready I just have to convince the Judge to close the court early for the weekend! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## mandyandandy

Just incase any of you are looking to go to Lilypad leisure they have 2 stands this year, David and Lynne (off here) are manning one of them and they are next to SOG so go say hello to them. 

I think they are feeling a bit left out on the borders :lol: :lol: 

Have a great time and hope weather stays good. 

Mandy


----------



## chrisgog

*Sales and gossip from Shepton*

Sometimes we accidently hear comments from dealers and traders at shows. I love picking up how traders are doing and what the show has been like for them especially during difficult times.

My first reaction Friday night at Shepton was that the general camping area was not as full as normal.

I overheard a trader say that "non of the fields were full" and

A dealer said he had sold 12 vans up to midday on the Sunday SO SALES DO NOT SEEM TO BE AFFECTED.

Seems like sales were holding up. Many of the stalls seemed to be a lot emptier of stock on the Sunday so they seemed to have done well.
Chris

.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Pleased to say we had a good Shepton with the F iamma stand and our fitters were busy every day fitting awnings.

Peter


----------



## chrisgog

Real inside gossip John. Glad you had a good show.
Chris


----------



## Friant

Whilst chatting with traders I heard;

1.Stone Leisure had increased the trade stand prices.They are now much more expensive than Warners prices

2.Warners "Northern " show will be at the same place in Cheshire for at least the next two years - they have signed up to the showground


----------



## Don_Madge

Friant said:


> Whilst chatting with traders I heard;
> 
> 1.Stone Leisure had increased the trade stand prices.They are now much more expensive than Warners prices


Hi Friant,

Stone Leisure trade stand prices have always been higher than Warner's.

A few small traders had a poor show, some moved there stalls from the outer perimeter into the centre of the show.

Don


----------



## rayc

Don Madge said:


> Friant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst chatting with traders I heard;
> 
> 1.Stone Leisure had increased the trade stand prices.They are now much more expensive than Warners prices
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friant,
> 
> Stone Leisure trade stand prices have always been higher than Warner's.
> 
> A few small traders had a poor show, some moved there stalls from the outer perimeter into the centre of the show.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

I do wonder how much money traders make who 's products have very little, if anything, to do with motorhoming.


----------



## Jezport

Don Madge said:


> Friant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst chatting with traders I heard;
> 
> 1.Stone Leisure had increased the trade stand prices.They are now much more expensive than Warners prices
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friant,
> 
> Stone Leisure trade stand prices have always been higher than Warner's.
> 
> A few small traders had a poor show, some moved there stalls from the outer perimeter into the centre of the show.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

When I enquired Warners were dearer because they charge for parking your van within the show grounds where Stone leasure dont.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Pleased to say we had a good Shepton with the F iamma stand and our fitters were busy every day fitting awnings.
> 
> Peter


Were you manning the stand yourself Peter?

Popped in on Saturday looking for a 'Fiamma hold down thingy for plates in cupboards etc....'

Couldn't remember the name of the damn thing for the life of me - but I knew it was Fiamma!!! Your stand had them - and was the only one at the show to do so...

Thanks to your team - my DVD player and sat box doesnt slide around the cupboard any more 

Cheers
Carl


----------



## pandpcampers

*Shepton show*

We also had a very good show, in fact our best ever!! P and P campers, Gosport.

Daniel


----------



## rayc

*Re: Shepton show*



pandpcampers said:


> We also had a very good show, in fact our best ever!! P and P campers, Gosport.
> 
> Daniel


Daniel, That's because one of your satisfied customers [Locovan /Mavis and Ray] go round recommending you.
It's good to see a small company making a going of it. I bought a Vauxhalle Chevette from your premises in 1984 when I lived in Forton Road, was your Father running things then?
Ray


----------



## pandpcampers

*Shepton show*

Hi Ray,

Yes dad was still running things back then and he is still there now, helping or hindering me in my daily tasks. In fact he has alot more time off now so im left to run things.

Im glad we are getting good feedback from our customers as we do try our best.

Regards
Daniel


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Carl_n_Flo said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased to say we had a good Shepton with the F iamma stand and our fitters were busy every day fitting awnings.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> Were you manning the stand yourself John?
> 
> Popped in on Saturday looking for a 'Fiamma hold down thingy for plates in cupboards etc....'
> 
> Couldn't remember the name of the damn thing for the life of me - but I knew it was Fiamma!!! Your stand had them - and was the only one at the show to do so...
> 
> Thanks to your team - my DVD player and sat box doesnt slide around the cupboard any more
> 
> Cheers
> Carl
Click to expand...

Hi Carl,

No I wasn't there, Darren and John were on the stand and Glenn was with the fitters doing the awnings.

I only attend the Newbury and Windsor shows as they are reasonably near where I live plus I do go to the NEC's for one day only.

I like my creature comforts at home, blow hotels !

Peter


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Motorhomefacts had 70 members on our club pitch at this show, which is the largest number we have ever had at Shepton in September, so thank you all for coming it was nice to meet you all.

Thank you also for either donating a raffle prize or buying raffle tickets or both, we raised a total of £125 which will be split 50/50 between the MHF Rally Fund and this years charity Help for Heroes.

The marshals did have one small moan :roll: 

We had 5 members with their names on the list who didn't turn up and didn't let us know they weren't coming :x Consequently we had to save space for them, meaning everyone else got a little less space and Jacquie and I had to sit and wait for them until 10pm on Friday evening!

Can we please ask that if you put your name on the list but then decide not to come to a rally, that you please let us know, a quick text, PM or phone call is all we ask. 

Thank you.

We look forward to seeing you all again soon.


----------

